# het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?



## neuhier (21. Februar 2012)

habe jetzt einen kleinen see gefunden der het rutbeek heisst. das ist südwestlich von enschede.
google zufolge kann man da einige schöne zeit verbringen.
und auch was fangen...

würde mich aber über eure erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## krauthi7 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

vieleicht soltest du mal was zu deiner person schreiben ,wie du angelst auf was und warum so leicht sind die infos hier  auch nicht zu bekommen


----------



## Tim78 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

Ja da gibt es eine sau gute Wasserski anlage und im Sommer 24std. Badegäste also wahrscheinlich nicht das was wir Angler immer so dringend suchen aber zum baden echt super


----------



## neuhier (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

meine person ist nicht unbedingt besonders spannend. wollte nur mit nem freund über 2 tage angeln fahren.
letztes mal waren wir an der jissel. hat mir aber nicht besonders gefallen weil irgendwie zu viele schiffe... ( logisch... )

deswegen wollten wir diesmal einfach entspannt ansitzen aber wie gesagt an einem see.

das mit der wasserski anlage habe ich auch gelesen aber die beschreibung hat mich eigentlich ziemlich positiv gestimmt...

http://www.villapark-eureka.nl/index.php?page=vissen-dui.htm

wir wollten auch schon nächste woche los --- da schätze ich werden keine touristen unterwegs sein oder?

meint ihr es gibt ein besseres ruhiges wasser irgendwo nicht allzu weit?


----------



## krauthi7 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

na dann wünsch ich viel spass


----------



## HAPE-1909 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

Herrje, wenn du nichts zu dir schreibst, wird dir auch keiner helfen....


Du eröffnest gefühlte 25 Threads an einem Tag a la

"Suche See in der nahen Umgebung"

nahe Umgebung von was denn bitte?
Weiß niemand, wo du wohnst!

Dann fragst du, ob es sich lohnt dort für 2 Tage Ansitz zu angeln?

Da kann dir niemand was zu sagen, ob es sich lohnt - woher sollen wir auch wissen, worauf ihr ansitzen wollt (Friedfisch vs. Raubfisch etc.)


Wenn du anständige Antworten erwartest, solltest du mal deine Fragestellungen überdenken und mal ein paar Infos von dir hinterlassen, wie und was ihr angeln wollt....

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, einen richtigen Text zu schreiben, wenn man um Hilfe bittet...


----------



## neuhier (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

beruhig dich erstmal.

wenn ich doch in meinen "100" geöffneten threads schreibe, dass ich seen in der nähe von enschede oder deventer gefunden habe, bei denen ich nicht weiss ob es sich lohnt da hinzufahren und in deutschland wohne dann ist doch wohl klar, dass ich nicht an die küste will. 

ausserdem habe ich nirgendwo gelesen, dass es eine begrenzung zu der anzahl angefangener themen gibt.

und wenn ich nicht schreibe ob ich räuber oder friedfische fangen will dann ist das mir wohl egal. ich möchte einfach 2 entspannte tage verbringen und hoffentlich 2 oder 3 fische fangen.

ausserdem beschwere ich mich nicht darüber, dass ich keine vernünftigen antworten kriege. mir wurde hier schon sehr oft und sehr gut geholfen.

danke an die jenigen...


----------



## snofla (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*



neuhier schrieb:


> wir wollten auch schon nächste woche los --- da schätze ich werden keine touristen unterwegs sein oder?
> 
> meint ihr es gibt ein besseres ruhiges wasser irgendwo nicht allzu weit?



ruf da erstmal an ob das Eis schon weg ist...........kann dir auch noch den Meddosee empfehlen............


----------



## neuhier (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

eis?
hab ich ganz vergessen... bei uns in owl war gar nichts vereist.

naja zur not gibts eisfischen... kann man sich das boot sparen 

der meddosee schaut bei googleearth auch interessant aus --- danke für den tip!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

zum Meddosee kann ich sagen, das man sich vorher einmal im Gewässerbuch anschauen sollte, wo man angeln darf!

Je nachdem, wo man im Verein ist, darf man z.B. nur ca. 10 % des ganzen Sees beangeln, da

- die Strandabschnitte verboten sind
- der Großteil des Sees für Mitglieder des "de Karper Winterswijk" reserviert ist

Der "freie" Abschnitt des Sees ist daher ziemlich gering.
Da ich dort schon einige male war - allerdings zum Baden - kann ich sagen, das die "guten verdächtigen" Stellen nur für den Angelverein sind...


----------



## neuhier (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

hi

das hört sich ja kompliziert an. 

komisch, dass visplanner.nl den ganzen see als frei befischbar anzeigt.

da werde ich mich aber vorsichtshalber am ort informieren.

ist das eigentlich grundsätzlich so, dass boote erst ab april oder mai zu mieten sind?


vg


----------



## HAPE-1909 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

visplanner.nl ist da nicht ganz so hilfreich... 

Schau dir mal in der Landesliste der Gewässer an, da ist der See auch beschrieben - die Stellen, wo man angeln darf, sind genau eingezeichnet!


----------



## neuhier (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

mit landesliste -- meinst du da die broschüre, die man mitbekommt wenn man den vispas kauft?

wenn ja dann hab ich ein problem. ich habe ernsthaft versucht das zu übersetzen aber mit wenig erfolg.

gibt es die ganze info auch auf deutsch?

ich habe mich schon mal wegen dem problem informiert und da hat man mir die web-site visplanner.nl empfohlen als 100% sicherheit...
scheint ja auch sehr plausibel zu sein da dort eindeutig die gewässer in "privat" und "öffentlich" gekennzeichnet sind. hab ich zumindest gedacht.

aber gut, dass ichs jetzt weiss


----------



## HAPE-1909 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

die Landesliste ist dieses kleine Handbuch, wo alle Gewässer drin stehen... 
Habs gerade im Auto liegen, sonst hätte ich dir die Seite sagen können, wo der See beschrieben wird.

Nachtangeln ist dort aber so oder so verboten - falls das was für euer Wochenende sein sollte!


----------



## neuhier (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

ja, dass nachtangeln nicht geht war mir klar.

wo kann ich denn die landesliste herbekommen?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

Das ist ein kleines "Buch", welches du zum Vispas dazu bekommst. Dort stehen alle Gewässer drin, worin du angeln darfst.

Das Büchsken MUSST du beim Angeln immer bei dir führen, wie natürlich den eigentlich Vispas.


----------



## neuhier (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: het rutbeek. kennt das jemand?*

ok. das ding ist doch aber in niederländisch.

ich habe da versucht was zu verstehen aber sogar die bildchen sind mir unklar.


----------

